# Outlook 2007 licence for 2nd computer



## Luke B (Jul 21, 2007)

Hiya,

Im about to purchase Office 2007 home and student, this comes with 3 licences. As its not included i will also be buying Outlook 2007 but this only comes with the one licence, to my knowledge.

Basicly im gonna be installing Office 2007 home and Outlook onto my PC which will be fine. But as i will also be wanting to install both products onto my new laptop when i get it i will obviously need to purchase an additional licence for Outlook 2007 as its only supplyed with the one, whereas Office is fine as it has 3.

The question is, where do i buy the extra licence for Outlook 2007. Ive tryed googling it and its only come back with corporate multi licence sites, and also a search of microsofts site didnt help either.

Will i have to buy a new copy? Id prefer to get just the licence/product key as this is usualy slightly cheeper.

Cheers, Luke


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Luke B said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Im about to purchase Office 2007 home and student, this comes with 3 licences. As its not included i will also be buying Outlook 2007 but this only comes with the one licence, to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


You'll need to purchase a whole new package, unfortunately. Amazon.co.uk has it for £80.


----------



## Luke B (Jul 21, 2007)

Really? oh, that will explane why i cant find any info on it anywhere then lol.

Bit of a shame really cos it all seems a bit unnecessary having to buy a full package when it would save alot of time and effort to be able to purchase an extra licence online or over the phone.

I can see several major disadvantages with having to buy a complete new package:

The resulting carbon footprint left by the petrol fumes of the courier and the manufacturing process will kill at least two squirrels! 

And then ill have to take into account that the extra box will take up more room on my shelf meaning that ill probly have to buy a new shelf, probly resulting in a tree being cut down somewhere, making a whole family of squirrels homeless!

And if i was to throw the box away, then a foraging pack of squirrels could accidently confuse the curved disgarded box for a giant nut and try to eat it, resulting in them choking to death!

Has Bill Gates stopped to think about how his software licencening programme is affecting the global population of squirrels?.........I think not!

But thanks for your help Chevy :smile:


----------

